

Quick Python Script Explanation for Programmers - wyclif
http://i.imgur.com/YQafj.png

======
gsivil
Very nice! Have you -by any chance- find something similar for other
languages?

~~~
wyclif
It was kind of a joke submission for people new to Python, but I'm glad
someone found it useful. It's from the folks who brought us this publication:
<http://inventwithpython.com/>

